

Before Python - charlax
http://neopythonic.blogspot.com/2011/07/before-python.html

======
nicksergeant
Old post, here's the original HN submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2803983>

------
nn2
Guido may be a great language designer, but the color scheme and background on
his blog is revolting. Is he color blind?

~~~
wisty
I guess he wanted it low-key, but distinctive.

What bothers me is that the html is 69429 chars, to deliver 11392 words of
text. Not even counting linked CSS and JS (which will be cached), that's 6
html chars for every char of content.

Seriously, HTML is turning into .doc.

